# Die Brücke über den Teich



## Garfield (24. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich schon wieder, ich glaube heute ist mein Teich-Info-Tag 

Für die, die meine anderen Threads nicht gelesen haben, um den hier gehts.


 
Genau geht es darum, eine Brücke hier im Bild rechts über den Teich zu legen.
Ein Auflagepunkt ist hinter dem Teich relativ problemlos zu machen, aber ich kann die Brücke vorne nicht befestigen. 
Bitte nicht davon sprechen, sie vorne aufzulegen, mein InnenArchitekt ( meine Frau , ist sie wirklich, und das ist manchmal eine Qual, sie hat die Ideen, und wer darf sie umsetzen ?  ) lehnt das kathegorisch ab.

Bleibt also nur , eine oder mehrere Stützen in den Teich einzubringen.( ~40cm Höhe )
Eine Idee ist also, irgendein Gefäss ( Eimer oder so ) mit Beton zu füllen, Stütze rein, und Holzbalken daruf.
Da der Untergrund ja nun kein Glattputz ist, und ich mir die Folie nicht zerstören möchte, wenn da etliche Kilos eventuell auf einem Steinchen liegen, macht es Sinn, irgenwas zwischen Stütze und Folie zu legen ?  SchutzFlies, Styropor , Styrodur oder was anderes ?
Für die Stütze selbst , die ja nun halb im und halb über Wasser ist , kommt Metall oder Holz in Frage, was wäre das haltbarste ? Holz immer wieder behandeln kommt ja nicht in Frage.
Für die Gewichtsverteilung ist es sicher besser, je mehr Stützen , desto besser, bei 3m Länge , wie viele würdet ihr nehmen ?

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere sowas schon gemacht und kann mir ein paar Ratschläge geben.


----------



## heiko_243 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Für die Gewichtsverteilung ist es sicher besser, je mehr Stützen , desto besser, bei 3m Länge , wie viele würdet ihr nehmen ?


Stützen hängt extrem davon ab, was du für eine Unterkonstruktion wählst. Wenn es Holz sein sollte, habe ich hier einen Link zur Berechnung für dich: http://www.losmuchachos.at/holzbau/statik-fur-holztrager/
Ich habe bei meinem Steg mit 5m Spannweite ohne Stützen Leimbinder mit 12x16cm genommen. Getestet wurde bereits mit 8 Leuten dicht nebeneinander auf dem Steg.

Unter den Mörtelkübeln würde ich auf jeden Fall die Folie freilegen und von allen Resten befreien, dann mehrere Lagen Vlies drauf, dann den Kübel. Auf diese Weise steht bei mir sogar ein 1t Betonklotz als Gegenlager für die Schwimmbadleiter auf der Folie - nur durch Vlies getrennt.


----------



## teichibald (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

moin garfield,

verstehe nicht ganz wie du das machen willst, die Brücke muss doch aufliegen, oder soll es ein Steg werden der auf dem Wasser endet ? 

Würde direkt am Teichrand 2 Löcher graben, Pfostenträger rein, mit beton auffüllen und über den beton dann einfach die alte grasnarbe wieder rüberlegen. So sieht man nix mehr und die Brücke ist bombensicher.

P.S.: Weiß das du das nicht hören wolltest, scheint mir aber die beste/sicherste lösung


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Servus Jeannot

Habe es zwar so noch nicht gemacht ... meine Ex-Brücke hatte Fundamente ausserhalb des Teiches ....

Aber .... Pumpe das Wasser bis unter dem angedachten Fundament ab ....

Auf der Folie würde ich eine Schalung basteln die Pyramidal aussieht, also unten, direkt auf der Folie die breite Basis und oben die Größe des "Auflager" des Leimbinders ... das ganze für beide Leimbinder.

Diese Schalung würde ich dann mit Traßzementbeton füllen. Aushärten lassen ... Schalung weg ... und Wasser wieder füllen ..... und du hast Terrassenseits deine beiden Widerlager.

Warum nix auf der Folie:
Der Traßbeton gleicht sich jeder Unebenheit der Folie an, es kommt daher nicht zur Druckunterbrechung von eventuellen Steinen unter Folie ... der Beton liegt wie eine zweite Haut über der Folie.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt ...

Dies wäre meine Idee :beten


----------



## Garfield (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi alle,

@Helmut,
scheint mir bis jetzt die beste Lösung.
Wie schnell härtet dieser Beton, will heissen, wann kann wieder Wasser dran ?
Ich habe was gelesen von hoher Anfangserhärtung, ich nehme an dass ich relativ schnell wieder füllen kann ?

@teichibald


> verstehe nicht ganz wie du das machen willst, die Brücke muss doch aufliegen, oder soll es ein Steg werden der auf dem Wasser endet ?


Eben, endet an den Fliesen, damit man ohne Stufe drübergehen kann.
Deshalb der Aufleger im Teich.


> Würde direkt am Teichrand 2 Löcher graben


Da ist kein Teichrand auf der Seite, Teich endet am gefliessten Weg.
Sieht man vielleicht nicht so auf dem Bild, aber da ist genug Platz über dem Wasser.

@Heiko
ist auch interessant, den Link kannte ich noch nicht.

Danke schon mal, sind wieder neue Ideen zum Diskutieren mit der Cheffin .


----------



## teichibald (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

ah ok .... 

wie ist denn der Weg gemacht ? der scheint ja um einiges höher zusein als der Wasserspiegel. Könntest du nicht einfach an der Seite vom Weg Pfostenträger andübeln ? Es gibt spezielle spanndübelschrauben (weiß den namen grad nicht) die halten mehrere Tonnen, damit haben wir in der Firma ganze Förderanlagen an Wänden und Decke befestigt. 

Das mit den Pfeilern im Teich halte ich für keine gute idee, denn wenn die sich aus irgendwelchen gründen setzen dann spannt das die Folie und die Brücke schliesst nicht mehr mit der Fliesenkante ab.

P.S.: Hülsenanker heißen die Teile -> HIER


----------



## Garfield (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi,

Ah, ich sehe schon , ich muss mit der von meiner besseren Hälfte ersonnenen Wahrheit herrausrücken. 
Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man, von unten nach oben:

Wasser - Teichfolie - Regenrinne - Fliesen.

Regenrinne, damit beim Waschen kein Schmutz, Seife in den Teich gelangt. 
Hinter der Folie ist Luft dann Holzbalken zum Halten der Folie und drüber/dahinter der Estrich mit den Fliesen.,

Da gehe ich kein Risiko ein von wegen durch die Folie bohren. Und wenn ich zwischen die verschiedenen Lagen bohre hält es sowieso nicht , oder irgendwas bricht ab.
Nein, wird definitiv ein Widerlager im Teich, nur wie ist halt die Frage.



> Das mit den Pfeilern im Teich halte ich für keine gute idee, denn wenn die sich aus irgendwelchen gründen setzen dann spannt das die Folie und die Brücke schliesst nicht mehr mit der Fliesenkante ab.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Da wo die Widerlager hin sollen, ist der Boden eben, und unter der Folie betonniert.
Wie sollte sich die Folie da spannen ?
Von dem Weg wegbewegen kann sich die Brücke ja nicht, da sie auf der anderen Seite gehalten wird.


----------



## teichibald (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Na das ist was anderes wenn unter der Folie Beton ist wird sich da natürlich nichts setzen können. Dann kannst das ruhigen gewissens mit Pfeilern machen. 
Wenn unter der Folie nur Erdboden wäre bestünde die Gefahr das die Betonpfeiler "einsacken". 

Die Pfeiler kannst ja so machen wie DigiCat geschrieben hat, oder du gießt sie ausserhalb des teiches und legst wie du schon geschrieben hast dann zur sicherheit flies drunter.


----------



## heiko_243 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Warum nix auf der Folie:


Helmut, bei Jeannot ist das wohl eine problemlose Lösung, weil er Beton unter der Folie hat. Wenn aber direkt auf die Folie betoniert wird und unter der Folie normaler Gartenboden ist, dann wird es eventuell problematisch. Dann bekommt bei Setzungen durch die Last die Folie an der Kante der Auflast Zug mit gleichzeitiger Kerbwirkung durch die Kante. Allein deswegen würde ich Vlies drunter machen.

Mörtelkübel haben gegenüber direkt betonieren den Vorteil das man auch außerhalb betonieren kann und sich das Wasser ablassen sparen kann. Nachteil ist der notwendige Bagger oder Kleinkran zum Reinheben bei entsprechendem Flurschaden oder Kosten.


----------



## Garfield (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi,

Ehe ich die Frage hier gestellt habe, war unsere beste Idee die mit einbetonierten Pfostenträgern.
Will heissen, einen Klotz Beton von , ich sag mal , 100x50x30(h) cm dann, so'n höhenverstellbaren Pfostenträger drauf montieren/einbetonnieren, und da drauf dann den Holzbalken zum Tragen der Bretter.
Also sowas in der Art : pfostentraeger-edelstahl-a2
Kostet 90€, bei verzinktem Stahl etwa ein Drittel.
Zb. pfostentraeger-einbetonierbar
Würde mir halt das Absenken des Wasserspiegels vermeiden.
Bin bei den verzinkten Teilen allerdings nicht sicher wie lange das hält, in Edelstahl wird's halt sauteuer.

Was haltet ihr denn davon ?

@Heiko
Du hast von Leimbindern gesprochen, hast du die irgenwie behandelt ?


----------



## heiko_243 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Du hast von Leimbindern gesprochen, hast du die irgenwie behandelt ?


Ja, ich habe sie mit Holzschutzgrund gegen Bläue und Fäulnis grundiert und dann mit Dickschichtlasur mehrfach gestrichen. Unter den Terassen-Brettern die ich darauf dann montiert habe, habe ich noch eine PE-Mauersperrbahn gelegt, damit kein Wasser auf dem Leimbinder stehen bleibt. Ebenso habe ich das Holz an den Auflagern (bei mir liegen die Leimbinder direkt auf Betonpfosten bzw. Mauern) auf eine Terassenunterlage gelegt, damit Feuchtigkeit auch dort entweichen kann. (das ist sowas: http://www.beko-group.info/index.php?id=3&L=0&tx_bekoproducts_pi1[cat]=38&tx_bekoproducts_pi1[showUid]=292&cHash=8ec57907e1

Die Aufleger finde ich nicht schlecht, würde ich aber zumindest bei dauerhaftem Wasserkontakt nur in Edelstahl nehmen.


----------



## teichibald (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

mahlzeit zusammen,

kannst auch mit bootslack streichen, ist farblos und versiegelt das Holz dauerhaft.


----------



## Flash (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



teichibald schrieb:


> mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> kannst auch mit bootslack streichen, ist farblos und versiegelt das Holz dauerhaft.



Den würde ich aber nicht im Teich verwenden, der enthält Gifte, die den Teichbewohnern nicht gut tun!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> der enthält Gifte, die den Teichbewohnern nicht gut tun!


Nicht zwangsweise. In einigen ist/war __ Blei drin etc. Da ist der Holzschutzgrund (biozid) schon deutlich schlimmer, wenn er ausgewaschen wird. 
Empfehlenswert ist z.B.: Biopin Bootslack auf Ölbasis.
Der behandelte Leimbinder sollte aber ohnehin keinen dauerhaften Kontakt mit dem Wasser haben - allein schon dem Holz zuliebe.


----------



## teichibald (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



Flash schrieb:


> Den würde ich aber nicht im Teich verwenden, der enthält Gifte, die den Teichbewohnern nicht gut tun!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



hi Flash,

na eigentlich streicht man auch erst alle Bauteile und baut dann alles zusammen. Wenn der Lack trocken ist gibt der keine Gifte mehr ab, wie heiko schon schrieb war da früher mal unter anderem __ blei mit drin, das ist heut eigentlich nicht mehr, zumindest garantieren das die Hersteller. 
Ansonsten ginge sicher auch SpielzeugLack.


----------



## Flash (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Na ja wollte es nur mal anmerken.

Ich benutze eh nur Holz, das von Natur aus schon resistent ist

Hatte da nur noch so was im Kopf, das diese Lacke hoch giftig sien, hab ich wohl verpennt:smoki

gruß
Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Ich benutze eh nur Holz, das von Natur aus schon resistent ist


Da hast du bei tragenden Teilen ein ernstes Problem - Leimbinder und Konstruktionsvollholz bekommst du quasi nur als Nadelholz (Fichte/Tanne/Kiefer/Lärche/__ Douglasie). Meist ist im Fachhandel schon Lärche und Douglasie kaum zu bekommen. 
Der Holzschutz spielt bei diesen Hölzern im Außenbereich eine wichtige Rolle - vor allem der konstruktive Holzschutz (d.h. Kontakt mit Wasser möglichst vermeiden und die Kontaktzeit minimieren).
Nicht umsonst bietet Naturagart für Brücken- und Stegbau Alu-Profile an.


----------



## Garfield (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi Heiko,

Danke für den Link , hat mir sehr geholfen.
Ist schon ein tolles System.
Nach Diskussion mit meiner Regierung über die Aluprofile hat diese entschieden, im Moment noch nichts zu entscheiden.
Da der Naturagart Park nun ja so geschätzte 500km weg ist, man da aber viele Ideen kriegen kann ( meine Regierung ist Innenarchitekt ) , und auch mit den Leuten reden kann, wir im Moment aber nicht hinkommen ( 2 Uni-Anfänger müssen installiert werden ), wird das Ding wohl im Frühjahr gebaut.
Da muss ich wohl noch einen anständigen Kosten-Vergleich anstellen.
Dass Qualität ihren Preis hat, ist mir bewusst, muss nur halt wissen welchen.
Ist auch eigentlich egal, gibt noch genügend andere Sachen drum rum zu machen.

Oder gibt's irgendwo eine Naturagart-Filiale in Nähe Luxemburg, wo man das mal ansehen und mit den Leuten diskutieren  könnte ?


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi Jeannot,



> Oder gibt's irgendwo eine Naturagart-Filiale in Nähe Luxemburg


Nein, es gibt wohl nur die eine Niederlassung. Das schöne an der NG-Lösung ist, das man die garantiert nur 1x aufstellen muss. Kein streichen nach x Jahren und garantiert keine statischen Problem aufgrund von Holzfäule oder ähnliches. 
Es lohnt sich aber auch bei NG anzurufen und mit denen die Planung zu besprechen. Die sind sehr hilfsbereit und sind es gewohnt aus der Ferne zu planen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi Garfield!
Was hat denn deine Regierung über die Aluprofile entschieden?
Grundsätzlich ist ja das die richtige Richtung, in die ihr da denkt,
aber Alu ist dafür teuer und auch aufgrund der Festigkeit dem Stahl unterlegen:
Sowas macht man mit verzinkten I-Trägern (oder Formrohren) aus Stahl,
wodurch die Konstruktion viel, viel zarter ausfällt 
als eine klobige Holzbrücke mit 17 Stehern!

Ich hab dir ein Foto reingestellt, wo du links im Vordergrund meine Brücke siehst:
Die Träger sind zwei feuerverzinkte Formrohre 120x120x10 (Industrierest),
die völlig ohne Zwischenstütze (!) deutlich mehr als 9 m überspannen.
Nachdem das dann doch ein wenig Schwingungsprobleme gegeben hat
(die Träger liegen auf der Holzterrassenunterkonstruktion gleicher Art auf
und für auf der Terrasse liegende sind auch kleine Schwingungen unangenehm),
hab ich noch je einen Unterzug aus verzinktem 10 mm Rundstahl gemacht.
Wenn´s dich interessiert (und die Fr. Innenarchitektin zustimmt, oh Leidensgenosse),
kann ich dir gern nähere Fotos von der Brücke reinstellen!


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi Peter,

da hast du völlig recht - Stahl kann deutlich schlanker bei so einer Konstruktion ausfallen, allerdings hat Jeannot nur was von 3m Spannweite geschrieben, da fallen auch Stahl und Holz noch nicht so mächtig aus. Ich überspanne 5m mit einem 16er Leimbinder ohne Schwingungs- oder statische Probleme. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe sind die NG-Profile auch nicht mehr als 10cm dick. Vorteil ist, das bei den Profilen schon alles fertig ist - Befestigung nach unten, Befestigung der Dielen - und man keinen Stahlbauer dafür beauftragen muss, der dann schnell ein vielfaches der Profile kostet.


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> ...... und man keinen Stahlbauer dafür beauftragen muss, der dann schnell ein vielfaches der Profile kostet.




ach komm 

Medium 8200 anzeigen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> ... - und man keinen Stahlbauer dafür beauftragen muss, der dann schnell ein vielfaches der Profile kostet.


Aber wenn man das mit dem Bautischler, der Betonierkolonne und dem gewerblichen Taucher gegenrechnet,
schaut´s vergleichsweise wieder besser aus! 

Spatz beseite:
3m Spannweite betreffen ja wohl nur das nasse Element,
wobei man die Brücke vorne am Fliesenweg sicher einfach anschrauben kann.
(Das ist dann auch gleich die Stelle, wo die Holzbalken in den Balkenschuhen vermorschen!)
Am anderen Brückenkopf ist dagegen jeder Meter wertvoll,
den das Fundament weiter vom Teichrand weg situiert werden kann
und so Probleme mit der Folie erst gar nicht entstehen
bzw. kein Absenken des Wassersspiegels nötig ist.

Sicher werden bei Jeannot nur 80er-oder 100er-I-Träger ohne Unterspannung nötig sein,
- was halt am Schrottplatz rumliegt -
und damit bekommt er/die Innenarchitektin eine schlanke, unsichtbare und dauerhafte Konstruktion,
die den Fliesenweg, wo´s an der Senkrechten montiert ist, nicht überragen wird.
Gartenseitig machert ich das Loslager, 
wobei als Fundament z.B. 2 unter der Brücke auf der Wiese liegende Waschbetonplatten reichen werden.


----------



## Garfield (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi Peter,

wie ich schrieb, die Regierung hat entschieden, erstmal nicht zu entscheiden, und sich den Naturagart park mal anzusehen.
Ich habe aber schon erlebt, dass die Regierung sich umentscheidet.
( Humphrey Bogart hat mal gesagt : Widersprich nie deiner Frau, warte bis sie es selber tut , nach dem Motto lebe ich ganz gut, hat mir 28m2 Aquarienkeller eingebracht    aber das ist ne andere Geschichte )

Zum Thema:
Von Rand zu Rand sind es 3Meter, da die Stützen ja auch ~50cm im Teich, und ~50cm hinter dem Teich sind, wird die zu überbrückende Strecke ja auch so um die 3 meter sein.
Mit eventuell noch einer Stütze in der Mitte.
Meine Aquarien im Keller stehen auf feuerverzinkten Eisenprofilen, die machen mir keine Angst. 
Profile kann ich vom Schlosserbetrieb in der Nähe bekommen.
Meine Sorge ( und die erste Frage meiner Innenarchitektin ) wäre vielmehr, wie ich die Dielen da dran befestige ?
Innenarchitektin als Frau ist toll, hat immer tolle Ideen,  ( nur wer muss das immer technisch hinkriegen ..... ), ich mag nicht an die Überraschungen denken, wenn wir Naturagart besuchen sollten.



> wobei man die Brücke vorne am Fliesenweg sicher einfach anschrauben kann.


siehe Post #7

Fotos von deiner Konstruktion wären toll.


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Aber wenn man das mit dem Bautischler, der Betonierkolonne und dem gewerblichen Taucher gegenrechnet


Handwerker kamen bei mir nicht auf die Baustelle 



> Das ist dann auch gleich die Stelle, wo die Holzbalken in den Balkenschuhen vermorschen


Aber nur, wenn sie da in stehendem Wasser liegen. Das kann man natürlich auch geschickter machen.



> Fotos von deiner Konstruktion wären toll.


Würden mich auch interessieren 
Wie hast du eigentlich die Beplankung auf dem Stahl angebracht? Das war mein Hauptgrund warum ich keinen Doppel-T-Träger verwendet habe.


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> ..........
> Wie hast du eigentlich die Beplankung auf dem Stahl angebracht? Das war mein Hauptgrund warum ich keinen Doppel-T-Träger verwendet habe.



auch wenn ich nicht gemeint bin 

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]im einfachstem Fall so[/URL] 

ansonsten kann man mit wenigen metrischen Schrauben eine Art Konterlatte montieren
und daran Spaxen 

mfG


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hallo Jeannot,

Befestigung gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten
eine sieht in etwa so aus
Anhang anzeigen Befestigung Holz an Träger.doc

zwischen die beiden Holzteile müssen noch Distanzstücke. Träger IPE 100.

Alternative sind Vierkantrohre. Die könnte Dir Dein Schlosser mit Bohrlöchern versehen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Karsten war schneller


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

@Karsten:
Danke! Schöne Lösung.



> Alternative sind Vierkantrohre. Die könnte Dir Dein Schlosser mit Bohrlöchern versehen.


Das war das was ich mit arbeitsintensiv=teuer im Gedächnis hatte


----------



## Garfield (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi alle,



> @Karsten:
> Danke! Schöne Lösung.


Finde ich auch !

Die Ideen gehen nicht aus. Mal sehen was die Regierung heute Abend sagt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

So würde ich das AUF KEINEN FALL machen,
da Holz insbesonders dort fault, wo es flächig mit Metall in Berührung steht,
z.B. in den Pfostenschuhen  - auch wenn sie NICHT im Wasser stehen:
In die schmalen Spalten saugt´s das Wasser mit Kapillarwirkung rein
und es kann dort sehr lange nicht wegtrocknen.

Da ich ein sehr fauler Mensch bin (Ingenieur halt), war mir wichtig,
die Sache nur ein einziges mal zu machen und die muss dann für die Ewigkeit halten.
Das sieht dann so aus wie unten in der Skizze als Brückenquerschnitt ersichtlich,
wobei die Beplanung in ca. 2,5 m langen Elementen einfach satt auf den Trägern liegt.
Den metallischen Kontakt zwischen der Beplankung und den Trägern 
verhindert der einfach draufgelegte Kunststoffstreifen (das war Abfall in unserer Werkstätte) 
und das Alu-U-Profil hat bloß 2 mm Wandstärke, somit kleine Kontaktfläche.
Der seitliche Überstand muss im Verhltnis zur Brückenbreite im Rahen bleiben,
damit die Beplankung nicht runterkippen kann. (bei mir 10 cm bei 90 cm Breite)
Man sieht damit von oben keine Schrauben, was nicht nur hübsch aussieht,
sondern auch die Fäulnis in deren Senkungen verhindert.
Giftige Anstriche habe ich mir damit gänzlich erspart.
(Auf die gleiche Art habe ich auch die Terrasse gebaut.)

Ich glaub, die Skizze sagt da mehr als ein Foto, 
das ich aber auf Wunsch gerne nachreiche.


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Da ich ein sehr fauler Mensch bin (Ingenieur halt)


Hallo Kollege 



> und das Alu-U-Profil hat bloß 2 mm Wandstärke, somit kleine Kontaktfläche.


Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Nach deiner Skizze sieht mir das so aus, als wenn die Planken nur auf den Trägern aufliegen, richtig? Wie ist das dann mit Trittschall?



> Man sieht damit von oben keine Schrauben, was nicht nur hübsch aussieht,
> sondern auch die Fäulnis in deren Senkungen verhindert.


Das geht auch gut mit den mittlerweile verbreiteten Clips die die Planken von der Seite klemmen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Servus Heiko



> Wie ist das dann mit Trittschall?


Bei einem Besuch beim Peter ist mir garnix aufgefallen bzw. ich habe nix gehört .... 

So als unbedarfter Besucher ....


----------



## Garfield (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hallo Peter,

mich würde das Stahl-Formrohr interessieren.
Ich weiss dass so manche Aquarien auf einfachen Stahlprofilen stehen, die dann gemütlich vor sich hin rosten. Dauert ja seine Zeit
Aber draussen ?

Sind das bei dir Edelstahlprofile , oder genügen da auch einfache Stahlprofile, eventuell feuerverzinkt ?
Wie lange hält sowas im Freien ?
Bei einer Breite von 90cm, einer freien Länge von ~3m, und drei Trägern, was für ein profil würdet ihr denn da vorsehen ?

Ach ja, Trittschall ist mir eigentlich egal, ist eh draussen, und so oft läuft da keiner drüber, vor allem nicht nachts. ( vielleicht die Katzen, als Abkürzung zum Garten )


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Nach deiner Skizze sieht mir das so aus, als wenn die Planken nur auf den Trägern aufliegen, richtig? Wie ist das dann mit Trittschall?


Unter meiner Brücke wohnt niemand. 
Nein, mit den Alu-U-Profilen ist das so richtig hart und weich zugleich 
und liegt schön satt auf. Da wackelt oder klappert nix.




heiko_243 schrieb:


> Das geht auch gut mit den mittlerweile verbreiteten Clips die die Planken von der Seite klemmen.


Clips hört sich für mich wieder nach metallischem Kontakt 
und nach Einfräsungen usw. an;
das ist sicher weder billig, noch der Haltbarkeit dienlich.

Edelstahlprofile dieser Dimension sind unbezahlbar;
das tun feuerverzinkte ewig und 3 Tage lang.
Wenn ich´s kaufen müsste, würde ich aber feuerverzinkte I-Träger (= Doppel-T-Träger) nehmen
oder alte Eisenbahnschienen (bissl schwer) wären auch nicht schlecht:
Bis DIE durchgerostet sind, interressiert das von uns keinen mehr. 
Schau halt mal beim Schrottplatz vorbei;
die haben sowas immer!


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Unter meiner Brücke wohnt niemand.
> Nein, mit den Alu-U-Profilen ist das so richtig hart und weich zugleich
> und liegt schön satt auf. Da wackelt oder klappert nix.


Schwimmend verlegtes Parkett oder Laminat macht auchbei sattem aufliegen trotzdem "tock-tock", bei vollflächiger Verklebung dagegen nicht. 
Ne, im Ernst, die Frage kam deswegen auf, weil deine Skizze eine schwimmende Montage zeigt (oder habe ich das falsch gedeutet) und ich Terassendielen (Holz im allgemeinen) als nicht 100% maßhaltig kenne, d.h. wenn man die an einer Seite auf gleiche Höhe fixiert dann sieht es schon wenige Zentimeter daneben recht uneben aus. 
Wenn's nicht klappert, dann ist es ja prima 



> Clips hört sich für mich wieder nach metallischem Kontakt
> und nach Einfräsungen usw. an;
> das ist sicher weder billig, noch der Haltbarkeit dienlich.


Die Clips waren inkl. Schrauben nicht teurer wie 2 Edelstahlschrauben zur herkömmlichen Montage und sind aus Kunststoff. Die Bretter haben eine seitliche Nut die trapzeförmig ausgebildet ist, so das kein Wasser stehen bleibt. Die Clips klemmen auch nur punktuell damit es auch da kein Fäulnisproblem gibt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Schwimmende Montage?
Die Bretter sind mit den U-Profilen verschraubt und bilden damit so eine Art Leiter,
die man dann umdreht, dass die Profile unten sind, und auf die Träger dauflegt.
Das Ganze ist keine zu 100% steife Platte, 
sondern verwindet sich unter dem Eigengewicht so,
dass es satt aufliegt - kein tock-tock. 
(siehe Digicat-Helmuts post)

Was die Clips betrifft, so gefällt mir nicht, 
dass die Einfräsung die Holzoberfläche vergrößert und zerklüftet,
aber es kommt auf den Versuch an.


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Schwimmende Montage?
> Die Bretter sind mit den U-Profilen verschraubt und bilden damit so eine Art Leiter,
> die man dann umdreht, dass die Profile unten sind, und auf die Träger dauflegt.


Die Verschraubung habe ich schon gesehen, mir ging es um das Aufliegen auf den Kunststoffprofilen. Meine Mutmassung ging dahin, das die Bretter dort dann nicht mehr in gleicher Höhe sind und dewegen erst beim Laufen aufliegen. 



> Das Ganze ist keine zu 100% steife Platte,
> sondern verwindet sich unter dem Eigengewicht so


Genau das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, weil zumindest meine Bretter sich unter dem Eigengewicht nicht sichtlich verformen - erst wenn man drüber läuft sieht man was. 



> kein tock-tock. (siehe Digicat-Helmuts post)


Heh, ich will dich doch nicht persönlich angreifen - mich interessiert es nur. Man ist zwar oft von seinen eigenen Lösungen überzeugt, aber es gibt ja noch viele andere gute  
Ich stelle nur die Fragen die mir dabei als erstes in den Sinn kommen.
Ich glaube das dir, wie auch Helmut, das es kein tock-tock gibt. Nur das warum ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Wenn du mal eben um die Ecke wohnen würdest, würde ich es mir einfach mal anschauen, das macht vieles schnell viel klarer.



> Was die Clips betrifft, so gefällt mir nicht,
> dass die Einfräsung die Holzoberfläche vergrößert und zerklüftet,
> aber es kommt auf den Versuch an.


Das ist kein Hirnschnitt und es bleibt auch kein Wasser drin stehen, insofern nicht sonderlich kritisch.


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> So würde ich das AUF KEINEN FALL machen,
> da Holz insbesonders dort fault, wo es flächig mit Metall in Berührung steht,
> z.B. in den Pfostenschuhen  - auch wenn sie NICHT im Wasser stehen:
> In die schmalen Spalten saugt´s das Wasser mit Kapillarwirkung rein
> und es kann dort sehr lange nicht wegtrocknen.



Hallo Hallo ...

deshalb nimmt man sogenannte "Terassen"dielen aus fäulnisresistente Hölzer 
wie Banikai usw. oder einheimische Rubine evtl Lärche ....

deren Oberflächen mit einer Struktur versehen wurden die eben eine Belüftung ermöglichen und die Kapplilarwirkung einschränken .
Für den Fall ,dass man mit glattem Schnittholz arbeitet muss man natürlich mit anderen Methoden des konstruktiven Holzschutzes arbeiten .


Etwas Bewittertes aus unbehandeltem Holz darf aber eben auch in Ehren altern und vergehen

vorzugsweise nach dem Erbauer 


und 
das ist wenn man die anerkannten Regeln der Technik einhält auch gewährleisetet 

mfGaW


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Die Verschraubung habe ich schon gesehen, mir ging es um das Aufliegen auf den Kunststoffprofilen. Meine Mutmassung ging dahin, das die Bretter dort dann nicht mehr in gleicher Höhe sind und dewegen erst beim Laufen aufliegen.
> 
> Genau das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, weil zumindest meine Bretter sich unter dem Eigengewicht nicht sichtlich verformen - erst wenn man drüber läuft sieht man was.


Das sind keine Kunststoffprofile, 
sondern ca. 2 cm breite Abfall-Streifen einer 5 mm-Platte von relativ hartem Plastik (PE).
Die ganze Auflage ist in sich ein wenig verwindbar so wie eine große Blechtafel,
die ja auch nicht wackelt, wenn sie am Boden liegt.
Elastisch ist da weniger das Holz, sondern eher das Alu-Profil,
das sie einzelnen Bretter, die ja an und für sich freundlich auf beiden Trägern aufliegen,
in ihrer angestrebten Position festhält.
Im letzten Bild sieht man dann auch den Unterzug, 
der ca. in der Mitte den Träger mit einem Gusseisenrad stützt.
Zwischen den Trägern ist zum Strömungsteuern eine Mauer aus Schalsteinen aufgeschlichtet,
und drauf liegt zum draufsteigen das alte Brett, das man da sieht.

Ich fühl mich auch gar nicht persönlich angegriffen 
und fände es nett, dir bei mir zu zeigen, wie ich das gemacht habe.
Wenn dir die Klammerlein besser gefallen, probier´s mit denen;
ich bin da halt eher für Schraublöcher unten statt Nuten.

Das mit der Profilierung kostet ganz schön Geld (ich hab´s nur gehobelt, 500 €/m³ fertiges Holz)
und vergrößert die Oberfläche des Holzes weiter - mir gefällt´s nicht.
Gegen Fäulnis in Pfostenschuhen mag´s vielleicht ein bissi was bringen,
am Meisten bringt´s jedoch sicher, 
wenn da gar kein Kontakt Holz-Metall  bzw. Holz-Holz vorliegt
 - genauso wie man Bretter lagert!


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Das sind keine Kunststoffprofile


Ok - dann ist es halt ein Recycling-Massiv-Kunststoff-Profil. 



> Die ganze Auflage ist in sich ein wenig verwindbar so wie eine große Blechtafel,
> die ja auch nicht wackelt, wenn sie am Boden liegt.


Ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden, was ich eigentlich will. Ich rede nicht von der Verwindung oder Nicht-Auflage über die Länge des Steges, sondern quer, spricht rechts und links vom Alu-Profil, wo das Holz auf deinen Abfall-Streifen liegt. Ich meinte, das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das ein einzelnes Brett unter dem geringen Eigengewicht da eine merkliche Verwindung zeigt, dafür die Bretter aber oft entweder schon ab Werk oder unter Witterungseinfluß eine Verwindung aufweisen, also bei geradem Profil das eine Brett aufliegt und das nächste nicht. Die Elasitzität des Alu-Profil in Längsrichtung ist klar.
Das habe ich selbst bei Brettweiser Montage direkt auf dem Leimbinder so - das ein oder andere Brett liegt erst mit Belastung satt auf.



> Wenn dir die Klammerlein besser gefallen, probier´s mit denen;
> ich bin da halt eher für Schraublöcher unten statt Nuten.


Ne, das hat nichts mit Gefallen zu tun. Ich wollte Bretter mit Riffeln, weil sie mir am besten gefallen haben - auch wenn Wasser oben stehen bleibt (da gewinnt die Regierung gegenüber jeglichen tehcnischen Argumenten). Das Thermo-Holz war auch günstig - 4,62 Eur/lfm oder 634,- Eur/m³.
Pfostenschuhe habe ich nicht, die Balken liegen überall trocken auf mit diffusionsoffenen Unterlagen und Abdeckung auf der Oberseite zwischen Brett und Balken.
Bei mir gab es auch keine echte Alternative zu den Leimbindern, da ich einige Besonderheiten habe. So mußte z.B. die Schwimmbadleiter mit an den Steg angebracht werden, das Geländer und eine Treppe die Steg und höher gelegene Terasse verbindet. In Stahl oder Alu hätte ich es schwer selbst machen können (da habe ich keine Gerätschaften dafür und zuwenig Schweißkenntnisse), da blieb nur der Leimbinder oder aber das 5-6-fache oder noch mehr des Preises bezahlen (der Leimbinder kostete gerade mal 10,- Eur/lfm). 
Wenn das ganze 15 Jahre überlebt (was ich durchaus glaube, denn die letzte super-billige Kesseldruck-imprägnierte Terasse (weil Mietwohnung), die sogar auf einem Flachdach im Wasser lag, war bei uns nach 10 Jahren immer noch zu gebrauchen) sind meine Ansprüche schon befriedigt, denn ich glaube das wir bis dahin längst schon 3x umgestaltet haben - meine Regierung bringt da genügend Ideen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Aha, jetzt weiss ich was du meinst:
Aufgrund der Montage der Bretter auf dem Alu-U-Profil ist deren Unterseite auf gleichem Niveau.
Propellerartig verwundene Bretter werden so sogar (meist) begradigt.
Nachdem das Alu-Profil schön gerade ist (zumindest wenn man´s nicht hochhebt),
liegen die Bretter satt auf - da klappert nix!

Mit der angewandten Methode muss man die Stahlträger nicht für jedes Brett bohren und nicht schweissen,
sondern höchstens abschneiden und das hab ich mit der kleinen Einhandflex gemacht.
Preislich solte das mit den Leimbindern gleichkommen.

Thermo-Holz wollte ich nicht, denn erstens fürchte ich den Eintrag des Imprägniersalzes durch Regen in den Teich 
zweitens ist es teurer und drittens der Lärche in der Lebensdauer unterlegen.
(In 15 Jahren  will ich die Pension genießen und auf keinen Fall die Arbeit nochmal machen!) 


P.S.: Man muss die Regierung mit sachlichen Argumenten überzeugen!


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



> Mit der angewandten Methode muss man die Stahlträger nicht für jedes Brett bohren und nicht schweissen,sondern höchstens abschneiden und das hab ich mit der kleinen Einhandflex gemacht.


Das wäre bei mir eben nicht das einzige gewesen. Da hätten noch die ganzen anderen Anbauten gefehlt.
Flexen allein wäre kein Problem. 



> Thermo-Holz wollte ich nicht, denn erstens fürchte ich den Eintrag des Imprägniersalzes durch Regen in den



In Thermo-Holz sind keine Imprägniersalze. Thermoholz ist normales Holz thermisch behandelt, ohne jegliche Chemie - eine der ältesten Methoden um Holz sehr haltbar zu machen.



> zweitens ist es teurer und drittens der Lärche in der Lebensdauer unterlegen.



Falsch - in der Lebensdauer wird Thermoholz mit den besten Tropenhölzern gleich gestellt und erreicht je nach Holz Dauerhaftigkeitsklasse 1 und steht damit weit über der Lärche (DHK 3). Mein Thermoholz ist nicht ganz solange haltbar, weil es nur Fichte ist, liegt aber immer noch (DHK 2) über Lärche bei - zumindest bei unserem örtlichen Fachhandel - ungefähr gleichem Preis. Thermoholz ist einheimisch, sehr verzugsarm und nimmt nur sehr wenig Feuchtigkeit auf. Es ist sogar dauerhafter Erd- und Wasserkontakt zulässig.



> P.S.: Man muss die Regierung mit sachlichen Argumenten überzeugen!


Bei meiner Regierung kannst du nicht technisch/sachlich punkten, sondern das Design muss überzeugen. Ob das realisierbar oder sinnvol  ist, ist dein Problem.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Thermo-Holz wollte ich nicht, denn erstens fürchte ich den Eintrag des Imprägniersalzes durch Regen in den Teich
> zweitens ist es teurer und drittens der Lärche in der Lebensdauer unterlegen.



Thermoholz enthält im Normalfall KEIN imprägniersalz, sondern die Haltbarmachung erfolgt durch Hitze. Dabei wird das Holz mehrere Stunden ueber 200 Grad erhitzt. 
Vereinfacht kann man sagen: die Zucker im Holz karamelisieren, das Holz verliert weitgehend die Eigenschaft Wasser aufzunehmen. 

Imprägniersalze können da nicht in den Teich waschen. 
Einige Hersteller veredeln das Holz anschliessend, aber meines Wissens auch hier 100 % ökologisch und ohne Einsatz von Pestiziden/Bioziden. Hier geht es eher darum, das bei der Thermobehandlung etwas spröder gewordene Holz wieder mit Harzen anzureichern und geschmeidiger zu machen. 

Thermoholz hat die Resistenzklasse 1-2 und ist damit der Lärche mit Resistenzklasse 3-4 keinesfalls unterlegen. 

Als Wehmutstropfen bleibt der höhere Preis. 

Ansonsten ist Thermoholz aus ökologischer Sicht eine interessante ALternative. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Garfield (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi Heiko,



> Bei meiner Regierung kannst du nicht technisch/sachlich punkten, sondern das Design muss überzeugen. Ob das realisierbar oder sinnvol ist, ist dein Problem.


Errinnert mich an meine. 
Was ins Wohnzimmeraquarium rein kommt, ist egal, hauptsache , es passt zur Einrichtung.
Das Design wird so lange verändert bis es (ihr) passt, dann kannst du zusehen wie du's hinkriegst.


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Hi Jeannot,



> Das Design wird so lange verändert bis es (ihr) passt, dann kannst du zusehen wie du's hinkriegst.


Genau so


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Die Brücke über den Teich*

Ich bin überzeugt, oh Leidensgenossen!


----------

